# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Tuomaan kuvat

## Tuomas

Kuvailin tammikuun talvilomalla Münchenin paikallisliikennettä ja Südostbayernbahnin junia. Kuvia on sekä kuvat.fi:ssä että vaunut.org:issa. Tekstiä on Rattiriemun blogissa.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Kuvailin tammikuun talvilomalla Münchenin paikallisliikennettä ja Südostbayernbahnin junia. Kuvia on sekä kuvat.fi:ssä että vaunut.org:issa. Tekstiä on Rattiriemun blogissa.


http://tuomaan.kuvat.fi/kuvat/M%C3%B...%C3%A4kuva.jpg näyttää ihan Vankan sisätilalta.

----------


## Tuomas

Samanlaiseen käyttöönhän tuo 628/928 on tehty kuin Vankkakin, eli sivuratojen kevyeen henkilöliikenteeseen, mutta en tiedä, selittääkö se yhdennäköisyyttä. Joka tapauksessa minä pidän tuosta 628/928:n pastellinsävyisestä värimaailmasta, vaikka se ehkä saattaakin tuoda mieleen täällä Suomessa tiettynä aikakautena vallinneen arkkitehtuurin, josta taas en pidä kovin kovasti.

----------


## Tuomas

Blogissa siirrytään lomailusta työnteon pariin.

----------


## Tuomas

Vuoden viimeinen blogiteksti kertoo lentoaseman rautatieaseman ja lentoaseman välillä kulkeneesta bussilinjasta "665".

Heinäkuun jälkeen olen kirjoittanut paljon muutakin. Mikäli haluatte lukea tekstejä tuoreeltaan, voitte saada tiedon niistä joko RSS-syötteenä tai sähköpostilla, ja tuonne Facebook-seinällenikin ne ilmestyvät välittömästi.

----------

